# Woman Hospitalized - Vaccine Reaction.  No allergies



## win231 (Dec 16, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/alaska-health-worker-had-serious-012800134.html


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm hoping the more reports that surface related to the Covid vaccine, the more people think long and hard about their decision to get the vaccine.

I feel certain that we will continue to see more and more typical and atypical fallout out from this vaccine, and I believe more serious, long-term effects will surface in time.


----------



## IrisSenior (Dec 17, 2020)

Reactions to the vaccine are expected in some. Please tell me...what else do we have?


----------



## terry123 (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't have serious allergies and will be grateful for the shots!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 17, 2020)

I see now she did not have allergies. To me it is worth the risk to take the vaccine.  I will ask my doctor about it of course but I am sure he will say I should get it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

I was planning to have the vaccine when I'm offered it. Now, I'm not so sure.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2020)

_Two NHS staff members who received the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine on Tuesday – on the first day of the mass vaccination programme – suffered an allergic reaction, the NHS in England has confirmed.


British scientists yesterday attempted to quash public panic about the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine which is currently being rolled-out across the country, following reports that two NHS staff suffered an 'anaphylactoid reaction' just after being immunised on V-Day yesterday.

Within 24 hours of the biggest-ever mass vaccination programme in British history, the UK's drug regulator told anyone with a serious allergy to medicines or food was told not to have the much-vaunted jab.

The number of people set to be barred is not known, though up to seven million people in the country have allergies severe enough to require medical care, according to the NHS – while around 250,000 people need to carry an EpiPen at all times.  

Both the unnamed healthcare workers needed immediate treatment but are 'recovering well' after they developed symptoms shortly after receiving the jab. It is not known if either person needed to use the EpiPens they both carry with them at all times. 

They suffered an 'anaphylactoid reaction' to the vaccine, which is milder than anaphylaxis, and tends to involve a rash, shortness of breath, swelling of the face and tongue or a drop in blood pressure, the NHS says. 

Despite the two allergy cases the Government is continuing to vaccinate between 5,000 and 7,000 people per day across the UK with 800,000 Pfizer doses already in hospitals and millions more on the way.   

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-jab-TWO-patients-fall-ill-V-Day-rollout.html_


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

While some are in a tizzy about possible side effects (which if they occur at all, appear to be the same kind of mild side effects that can happen with any other inoculation), our hospitals are now so crammed with Covid patients that there is often no room for any more, and people are being turned away. Including people needing treatment for other serious health issues.  And the death figures continue to rise.


----------



## chic (Dec 17, 2020)

Someone is going to die from the vaccine. The media will probably not report it, but I'm waiting to hear it from other sources. Ie. as far as the vaccine goes, you first.


----------



## Chrise (Dec 17, 2020)

*Does give one pause, getting covid19 for me even a bigger pause. I spoke to another senior who would not get the flu vaccine because a friend did die...
I'm at risk for so much already...Life is so random, as I'm Five days, away from another Birthday, did not expect to make it this far. Follow your heart...There is no right or wrong...Enjoy your life always *


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm hoping the more reports that surface related to the Covid vaccine, the more people think long and hard about their decision to get the vaccine.
> 
> I feel certain that we will continue to see more and more typical and atypical fallout out from this vaccine, and I believe more serious, long-term effects will surface in time.


Some people are so frightened, they won't even think about the risk; which is exactly what the whole idea is.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 17, 2020)

win231 said:


> Some people are so frightened, they won't even think about the risk; which is exactly what the whole idea is.


My sentiment to a T, Win!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 17, 2020)

Reaction or not, I will think long and hard before consenting to take this vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Dec 17, 2020)

Something to keep in mind:  With any new product/drug/vaccine/procedure, the way they add more cautions & restrictions to it is by bad things happening to more & more people over a period of time - usually many years.  And many of those unfortunate people will previously be in the category of "OK to get the vaccine."
Similar to any big news item, like an earthquake or a mass shooting.
The first reports say, "No deaths."
A few hours later, "20 dead."
The toll gets higher & higher as they discover more victims.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 17, 2020)

I’m taking the vaccine because living like i am now is worse than any side effect I can think of. I’d rather die than live like this indefinitely. I didn’t work and save my whole life just to be stuck inside watching Netflix.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 17, 2020)

Here is the problem I have with the vaccine.  *How long does it last?*  No one knows.  Yup, no one knows.  Yup.  Does it  last a month, 2 or 3 or whatever.  *No one knows.  *How often will we have to be revaccinated?  *No one knows.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm still planning to get the vaccine at some point not out of fear but out of faith.

When the death toll and hospitalizations for people taking the vaccine start to rival the hospitalizations and deaths from the virus maybe I will think differently.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 17, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I’m taking the vaccine because living like i am now is worse than any side effect I can think of. I’d rather die than live like this indefinitely. I didn’t work and save my whole life just to be stuck inside watching Netflix.


How about Comcast?  Hulu?  Amazon Prime?  Cause while I have these, I don’t have Netflix.

 I still go out as much as I used to go out cause I didn’t go out much.  I miss seeing Movies on the big screen.  I miss vacations.  I really miss Las Vegas.  . And going to Texas to see my daughter and her family.  

So, I am with you, I am getting the vaccine because I didn’t save my husbands money to just stay home.  Oh, wait, spent all the saved money on the money pit house.  Hmm.  I did not work hard all my life to be stuck inside.  Oh, wait.  He didn’t work hard all HIS life so I would be stuck inside not using my well earned credit card.  Yup, correct at last.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 17, 2020)

Thousands of front line workers/nursing home people have been vaccinated without serious side effects but a handful of cases (I believe 2 in Alaska and same in England) have some people running for the hills. Well good, that means more available for those of us who want to get vaccinated as quickly as possible.

I bet some of those patients in California who are waiting up to 6 hours in ambulances at hospital emergency entrances would do anything to get the vaccine.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 17, 2020)

The latest report makes you think-there is a reason vaccines are not normally rushed onto the market.One of which is they have to see if there are any long term side effects.Which can only be seen after several years of observation.No corona vaccine is getting that.
if I’m still alive in ten years time I will get it then..


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 17, 2020)

A


Sunny said:


> While some are in a tizzy about possible side effects (which if they occur at all, appear to be the same kind of mild side effects that can happen with any other inoculation), our hospitals are now so crammed with Covid patients that there is often no room for any more, and people are being turned away. Including people needing treatment for other serious health issues.  And the death figures continue to rise


anaphylactic shock is not a minor side effect.It is fatal if not treated immediately.Sometimes even then.

That is the reason those with certain allergies carry an epi pen.
And why the vaccine cannot be administered in Britain in a location without life saving equipment.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 18, 2020)

Tennessee nurse collapses on live tv after getting the vaccine

https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...r-moments-after-receiving-covid-jab-c-1796341

Some commented simply axniety but why would a health care worker be apprenhensive about this shot.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Tennessee nurse collapses on live tv after getting the vaccine
> 
> https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...r-moments-after-receiving-covid-jab-c-1796341
> 
> Some commented simply axniety but why would a health care worker be apprenhensive about this shot.


She said she has a problem with vagal responses.  I do, too, so I understand that her passing out could have nothing to do with the contents of the shot.  

For those unfamiliar with the condition, here's an excellent explanation.
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/vasovagal-syncope/symptoms-causes/syc-20350527


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2020)

I knew this would happen so someone show the number of persons vaccinated over the number of people having "reactions". Note, 311,529 dead in the U.S.  830 dead today at 11:51 AM CST.


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2020)

Experiencing a anaphylactic reaction has got to be beyond scary. I guess the thing with reactions like this is, we don't know until the exposure. Due to my job, I'll get the vaccine when it's available to me. I don't want it really, but I'll get it.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I knew this would happen so someone show the number of persons vaccinated over the number of people having "reactions". Note, 311,529 dead in the U.S.  830 dead today at 11:51 AM CST.


Exactly, FM. The US is currently logging roughly* 250,000 new Covid cases and 3,000 deaths every day.* 

I have to shake my head at some (but certainly not all) of the responses I've seen about the vaccines since real data was published and the vaccines were approved.

On some threads people are complaining about having to wear masks, being restricted from seeing family members, closed shops and restaurants, damaged economies, travel restrictions, the threat to children's educations and social development because of online schools, and so forth.
Many of those very same people are now saying, "No way I'm getting a vaccination."

*I'm not talking about those who cannot have a vaccine because of allergies or health issues *that prevent them from doing so.

I'm very curious as to what they propose should happen here. Continue closures for another year (or five) while more data is accumulated? Or should everyone else line up to get the vaccine, thus providing them with herd immunity?


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I'm very curious as to what they propose should happen here. Continue closures for another year (or five) while more data is accumulated? Or should everyone else line up to get the vaccine, thus providing them with herd immunity?



Although I think it would be nice to have more data, I feel like it is a civic duty to get vaccinated.  So many people have suffered so much, and I would feel like quite a hypocrite to expect others to take all the risk.  At least getting these emergency approved vaccines does not require as much bravery as the people who volunteered to be in the test groups.

Also, I expect to hear a lot of wild stories about bad reactions that are just due to coincidence.  Once there was a new variety of horse dewormer that had good safety according to official data but lots of horrible stories from people who gave it to their horses.  I decided to buy it and on deworming day when I took it out of the cabinet I was a little anxious but decided to trust the more scientific sources.  The next day when I went to the barn one of my horses was horribly sick, drooping, not eating or drinking, very scary and I'd never seen a horse sick like that.  Had to call the vet to come treat the horse.  But, the point of the story is that the previous day I had forgotten and left the dewormer on the table and was too lazy to go back to the house, so the horses had not had the new dewormer.  I'm glad I forgot it or I would have been someone putting a scary bad reaction story out on the internet.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2020)

HoneyNut, for a moment there I thought you were going to start promoting the dewormer as the latest miracle cure for Covid!  

I do agree with you about getting the vaccine. StarSong made the same point; many of the people who keep denying and putting down the vaccine were the same ones who initially denied that this was even a serious illness, and now they are bitterly complaining about mask wearing, business shutdowns, and so on.  I think they plan on just counting on enough other people to get immunized so that we will eventually reach herd immunity, which will protect them as well.

The trouble with that reasoning, apart from the moral aspect, is that doctors keep telling us that a certain number of people must first be immunized before we get to that point. And the more people keep carrying on about how "dangerous" this vaccine is (with absolutely no evidence), the longer it will take, because they will be scaring other people away.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2020)

"And the more people keep carrying on about how "dangerous" this vaccine is (with absolutely no evidence), the longer it will take, because they will be scaring other people away."

Not enough people have been vaccinated as yet to determine its safety. The second shot required hasn't even been given yet.

Do you have "*absolute*" evidence that its safe? No, you do not. No one does at this early stage. 

I'm not scaring anyone away from getting the vaccine, I am giving my opinion, which I have a right to do, as do others, as do you.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Not enough people have been vaccinated as yet to determine its safety. The second shot required hasn't even been given yet.



Becky, I found this on WebMD, it sounds like the vaccine has already been determined to be safe...

"Paul Offit, MD, a member of the FDA advisory panel that recommended the vaccine’s use, says rigorous clinical trials of the shot identified no safety concerns, despite its sped-up production.

“These vaccines were subjected to large phase III clinical trials,” says Offit, a vaccine expert at Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia. “Regarding safety, there was an insistence by the FDA that at least tens of thousands of people be observed for 2 months after the final dose to make sure that there were no … uncommon side effects.”

Offit says the fast-tracking of the vaccine was mostly a result of the upfront financing the federal government provided, so no shortcuts were taken in verifying its safety."


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2020)

"Becky, I found this on WebMD, it sounds like the vaccine has already been determined to be safe..."

Determined to be safe in the trial studies that uses a limited number of people, and only studied for a short period of time during the trial period that was hurried up. 

That's not my idea of determined safe. When enough people have been vaccinated *without *having serious side effects I will determine if its safe enough for me take. Not when some else tells me its safe to take.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2020)

My cousin's son died from a severe anaphylactic reaction to the flu shot we get every year.  My husband had an anaphylactic reaction to a bee sting.  He survived, but required immediate treatment and then several years of allergy shots to desensitize him.  We need to look at the risk/benefit ratio.  If 2 people out of many thousands have a reaction, I'd say benefit far outweighs risk.  Statistically, there's a much higher risk of dying from Covid than from the vaccine.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Exactly, FM. The US is currently logging roughly* 250,000 new Covid cases and 3,000 deaths every day.*
> 
> I have to shake my head at some (but certainly not all) of the responses I've seen about the vaccines since real data was published and the vaccines were approved.
> 
> ...


It's much simpler than that.  Anyone who has confidence in the vaccine & its safety should get it.  Anyone who doesn't should not.
Anyone who buys the numbers we're being given regarding new cases & deaths would probably want the vaccine, thinking it will fix everything.

We don't know all the possible risks of this vaccine because it was rushed into production & as with any new vaccine, more & more problems will surface as more & more bad reactions happen.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> "And the more people keep carrying on about how "dangerous" this vaccine is (with absolutely no evidence), the longer it will take, because they will be scaring other people away."
> 
> Not enough people have been vaccinated as yet to determine its safety. The second shot required hasn't even been given yet.
> 
> ...


As I've discovered, when you give such as opinion, people get angry at you because you are interfering with their mindset of _"That vaccine will fix everything, save the economy so we can get back to normal life again."  _By not getting the vaccine, or even expressing concerns about it, you are undermining people's confidence in it; people gain confidence when others make the same decisions they do.
Advertisers know this - that's why they'll tell you how many "Millions of people have bought this product."  McDonalds' sign says "Billions & Billions Sold."  (Must be a great hamburger if that many people bought it.)    
And, you can expect the vaccinated people to blame the unvaccinated people for "Prolonging the virus" just as some dolts blame people who don't get flu shots for "Making other people sick."


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 19, 2020)

"We don't know all the possible risks of this vaccine because it was rushed into production & as with any new vaccine, more & more problems will surface as more & more bad reactions happen."

Exactly.

Wow, its been a whole 5 days since the first shot was given, and there have been adverse reactions, and this is only with the first shot, another one has to be given. 

Lets at least wait until the second shot is given before touting its absolute safety.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

In mid-August Pfizer's 2nd shots started to be administered to at least 18,500 people (an equal number received the placebo) as part of the phase 3 segment of their clinical trials.  

I understand that it feels risky. Would I feel more comfortable with a vaccine that had five years under its belt. Of course. What sane person wouldn't?

On the other hand, all credible sources report that our hospitals are overwhelmed, ICUs are overloaded, deaths are spiking, and the virus is exploding at an alarming rate.
https://www.latimes.com/california/...y-coronavirus-hospitalization-surge-rationing

If we spurn the vaccine, we'll have what's at the end of that pathway: longer closures, online schooling for the foreseeable future, more economic pain, less travel, and more restrictions. 

By summertime, countries with large groups of non-vaxxers may permit/require vaccination proof for on-site work, airline travel, attendance to large venues, in-person schooling, and more.


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In mid-August Pfizer's 2nd shots started to be administered to at least 18,500 people (an equal number received the placebo) as part of the phase 3 segment of their clinical trials.
> 
> I understand that it feels risky. Would I feel more comfortable with a vaccine that had five years under its belt. Of course. What sane person wouldn't?
> 
> ...


If the deaths are exaggerated, (which I think they are), the sources are not credible.  And several doctors have already admitted  that the vaccine "may lessen symptoms, but will not prevent transmission."  If that's true, ICU's will not be any less overloaded.
I doubt any employer will be permitted to require employees to be vaccinated.  That would likely burden the courts with lawsuits against employers, & they would likely lose.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

It is so far unknown whether the vaccine prevents transmission.  It's hoped that it will, but the data is not yet in.  

If people who are vaccinated don't get sick with the virus they won't need to go to the hospital.  Even if they contract the virus (unknown if they will) and can transmit it, if they are in contact with people who've also been vaccinated, those folks won't get sick with it either.  

There is no telling what laws will be passed at federal or state levels if this virus continues to run roughshod through our population, particularly if large numbers of people refuse vaccines. 

Airlines are already mandating mask wearing - I can certainly see them requiring proof of vaccination. International travel will almost certainly demand it by summertime.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In mid-August Pfizer's 2nd shots started to be administered to at least 18,500 people (an equal number received the placebo) as part of the phase 3 segment of their clinical trials.
> 
> I understand that it feels risky. Would I feel more comfortable with a vaccine that had five years under its belt. Of course. What sane person wouldn't?
> 
> ...


I understand the dire situation of needing to rush a vaccine for Covid.

I hope it works. I want it to be successful.

However I personally will wait until I feel it's safe. 

I will not be bullied into getting it due to these early reports. Or early blame game, "if you don't get it others will die type of blame.)

Who is going to die if I don't get right away?

I don't plan on going out anywhere, no one is allowed in my home due to Covid.

I have everything I need delivered.

I sanitize everything coming into my home.

I see family outside, we keep a safe distance.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In mid-August Pfizer's 2nd shots started to be administered to at least 18,500 people (an equal number received the placebo) as part of the phase 3 segment of their clinical trials.
> 
> I understand that it feels risky. Would I feel more comfortable with a vaccine that had five years under its belt. Of course. What sane person wouldn't?
> 
> ...



That LA Times article was an excellent description, StarSong, and sums it up nicely.  With the horror story going on in so many hospitals right now, all this quibbling about whether the vaccine has undergone testing for a long enough time to satisfy the doubters is foolhardy, even suicidal.  Our choice is between bad (possibly rushing into a vaccine too quickly, which doesn't sound like what's happening) and even worse (continued deaths on a massive scale, escalating day after day, overwhelmed hospitals, the economy in a tailspin... which very definitely _is _what's happening.)

Thankfully, they have started administering the vaccine, so far with no particularly awful results.  One person out of thousands receiving the vaccine gets a bad reaction and has to be hospitalized?  This happens with every vaccine out there! The only significant fact in all this is the number of people this has happened to, vs. the number it has _not _happened to.

Yet, the deniers keep repeating, "Pay no attention to that man behind the curtain."  Boy, The Wizard of Oz certainly got it right when it came to human nature!

P.S. Becky, no one is bullying you. How can any of us "bully" each other into receiving a vaccine?  There are people with a hysterical fear of this disease, who sanitize everything coming into their home, and refuse to leave the house for any reason, even to go for a walk alone, wearing a mask.  And there are people stirring up hysterical fears of a vaccine with, so far, no evidence.  Ultimately, this is a critical decision that we must each make for ourself.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I understand the dire situation of needing to rush a vaccine for Covid.
> 
> I hope it works. I want it to be successful.
> 
> ...


@Becky1951, I understand and respect your decision regarding delaying a vaccine, especially considering your willingness to remain in a state of near-quarantine because of it.


----------



## garyt1957 (Dec 20, 2020)

win231 said:


> And several doctors have already admitted  that the vaccine "may lessen symptoms, but will not prevent transmission."  If that's true, ICU's will not be any less overloaded.


If it lessens symptoms, then yes, ICU's will not be as overcrowded. What do you think lessens symptoms means?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 20, 2020)

"P.S. Becky, no one is bullying you. How can any of us "bully" each other into receiving a vaccine? There are people with a hysterical fear of this disease, who sanitize everything coming into their home, and refuse to leave the house for any reason, even to go for a walk alone, wearing a mask. And there are people stirring up hysterical fears of a vaccine with, so far, no evidence. Ultimately, this is a critical decision that we must each make for ourself."

I should have explained that better. When its continually shoved down your throat by media reports, it seems like bullying.

"There are people with a hysterical fear of this disease, who sanitize everything coming into their home, and refuse to leave the house for any reason."

Hum, Hysterical fear...I sanitize everything LOL.  Hum, I'm not leaving my house while this virus is raging. LOL

You can cover that up by your saying, "There are people", but it was intended to imply I am hysterical. LMAO.

Its ok, N/P. Wishing you and yours a Merry 
Christmas.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

Although that "sanitizing everything" phrase was right out of your own note, Becky, I was actually referring to a friend of mine, who is in her 90's; it was not about you.  She is so scared that she will literally not leave her house. Her children do all her grocery shopping for her, delivering it to her house, and she puts everything out on her patio for the sun to "sterilize" it. That includes her mail, newspapers, groceries, whatever. She has not left the house for months.  I haven't met with her in person for months either, even outdoors with masks on.  And I miss her; it's almost as if she had died. She will probably not get the virus, how could she?  But I think she is letting the virus win the war with her anyway, and it's making her last few months or years a living nightmare, even more than most people consider necessary. Her best bet at regaining her life is to get the vaccine ASAP. She is very anxious to get it.

My point was that there are people with phobias about this on both sides of the issue. I was not talking about you, except to answer your accusation of "bullying."


----------



## win231 (Dec 20, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> If it lessens symptoms, then yes, ICU's will not be as overcrowded. What do you think lessens symptoms means?


You omitted one important word: _* "May.*_"  In the pharmaceutical industry, the word, _"May"_ is frequently used because they're not legally allowed to say _"Will,"_ because that would be a guarantee & they still need to sell the product/vaccine, even though they know it's not likely to help.


----------

